# White spots appearing overnight?



## Teeny (May 29, 2011)

Well , i have a 14 year old TB x chestnut mare  she is very healthy and hyper:lol: so last week i went to the yard and there was two white spots on the side of her body :? Totally out of nowhere , alot of rumurs have been spreading around our yard so i thought i thought i would ask on this 

Any answers would be helpful


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Pictures might be helpful... How big are the spots? And how long have you owned her? It may be her summer coat coming in or something, and if you haven't had her too long you may not know they're there.


----------



## Teeny (May 29, 2011)

Ill try to get some pictures of them ( dont have any on my Pc at the moment!) :shock: we talked o her previose owners and they said shes never had them :-| they are about the size of your thumb:wink:


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Since she is a TB, they are likely bird catcher spots.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

_*Birdcatcher spots* or ticks are patterns of small white spots on a dark coat. Usually, these spots appear once a horse has reached maturity and eventually disappear. Sometimes, however, they do seem to be permanent. This is Willspynow, a 1991 mare by Well Selected out of Spy Gail, by Father Hogan. This mare's spots are bigger and more highly concentrated than most Birdcatcher spots. (Photo by __Barbara Livingston__) _

_From: http://www.whitehorseproductions.com/tbcolor3.html_


----------



## Teeny (May 29, 2011)

crimson88 said:


> _*Birdcatcher spots* or ticks are patterns of small white spots on a dark coat. Usually, these spots appear once a horse has reached maturity and eventually disappear. Sometimes, however, they do seem to be permanent. This is Willspynow, a 1991 mare by Well Selected out of Spy Gail, by Father Hogan. This mare's spots are bigger and more highly concentrated than most Birdcatcher spots. (Photo by __Barbara Livingston__) _
> 
> _From: http://www.whitehorseproductions.com/tbcolor3.html_



Thanks for that , ill look over the coming days to see if more appear


----------

